# Adderrall Users Please Read: Neurotoxicity



## Nathanael.A. (Apr 16, 2013)

*Side effects of the pharmaceutically prescribed drug Adderrall (Dextro-amphetamine/ Levo-amphetamine) and other Amphetamine analogues *

I apologise for it taking me so long for me to write this short article as I've been very busy as of late, but I think its something vital that all people who decide to proceed with treatment with the drug known Commercially as 'Adderrall', which is basically a mixture of D-amphetamine and L-amphetamine salts commonly prescribed for Attention Deficit disorders, but also used widely off label for such things such as studying, depression, and the treatment of DP/DR itself, Should be aware of.

It'd been playing on my mind from the very beginning, ever since I gained an interest in Psychopharmacology, and Neuroscience in general, that there was an inconsistency in the trend of the pharmacology of drugs from the amphetamine family. I was never really interested in amphetamine or 'Speed' as it is commony known when used in the recreational context, since I had both heard and read it was a comparatively weak drug, compared to other stimulants, in particular MDMA, which at the time I was very interested in researching and both taking, along with the common reported fact that even though speed was drastically weaker in its subjective effects than MDMA, it had a roughly similarly unpleasant comedown, so I never really understood the reasoning behind taking it.

Now lets get on thing out in the open; Before I finally decided to take MDMA I was aware of the potential neurotoxicity and the negative consequences of taking it, since basically I didn't want to put anything into my body without knowning exactly what it did. Anyway me and my mates began using MDMA in my late teens fairly infrequently (once every month/2 months) and things progressed as expected.

Long story short, it made no sense to me that when ever I read about MDMA, MDA, Methamphetamine ( which, just to note I've never taken), or PCA (para-chloroamphetamine, or PIA (para-iodoamphetamine) on sites such as wikipedia, or sites such as ncbi.pubmed which provide interesting articles on studies utilizing these compounds for various research reasons, or nature.com, that a large majority of the material I read made it blatantly clear that at the very least all of these drugs was neurotoxic to at least some degree, and did structural (sometimes long lasting, depending on dosage & frequency of use) damage to neurons belonging to at least one major Neurochemical system (sometimes 2, as is the case with Methamphetamine).

But when reading extensively in the same manner about amphetamine, it seemed that everywhere I ventured there was no mention of any 'Neurotoxicity' whatsoever, just the usual list of unwanted side-effects which is inherent of all sympathomimetic stimulants (the possibility of hypertension, anorexia, insomnia, depression etc.)

In the end I just disregarded the logical discrepancy, and put it down to amphetamines decreased potency, its increased vulnerabiity to breakdown via the Monoamine enzymes in the brain and to its decreased transport across the Blood-Brain-Barrier (BBB), relative to its closest relative, Methamphetamine.

Since that time long ago, however I have come across some harder-to-find reports to the contrary, I mean I've even herd it being touted on this website as a 'Cure for DP/DR', and while I can understand why it may provide some significant relief from this debillitating disorder itself, I think personally in the long run I'll be staying well clear of the substance myself.

I mean im sure for some you this is not the first time you've herd about this side effect of Adderrall, but for those who don't know, here's the bad news:

It is definately Neurotoxic. even when given in a regimen similar to the clinically prescribed doses that ADD patients take. In latter clinical trials which I will provide links to, when given to adult Baboons and Squirrel monkeys, it produced, at least I would say was significant Dopamine Neurotoxicity (reductions in dopamine levels, metabolites, the enzyme which synthesizes it, Tyrosine Hydroxylase and also Membrane (DAT) transporter levels and Vesicular transporter levels (VMAT).

Those Slimy cunts at whatever big pharma company brought Adderrall to market must of somehow intentionally made scientific reports of its neurotoxicity, which is basically Brain damage, hard to find somehow, well thats my personal opinion anyway.

I particularly remember one of the articles I read concerning the aforementioned topic said that somehow amphetamine induced its neurotoxic tendencies through the 'Activation' of Progesterone, which subsequently led to a rapid and large increase in Free-radicals inside Neurons which damaged DNA, amongst other things.

"Although evidence for neurotoxicity in rodents derives from studies utilizing very high amphetamine doses, and repeated exposure to lower doses equivalent to the human therapeutic range do not produce toxicity in rodents (for example, Segal and Kuczenski50), a similar study of non-human primates produced very different results. Adult baboons and squirrel monkeys were treated with a 3:1 mixture of D/L-amphetamine similar to the pharmaceutical Adderall for 4 weeks.53 Plasma concentrations of amphetamine (136±21 ng ml−1) matched the levels reported in human ADHD patients after amphetamine treatment lasting 3 weeks (120-140 ng ml−1)54 or 6 weeks in the highest dose (30 mg day−1) condition (120 ng ml−1).14 When the animals were killed 2 weeks after the 4-week amphetamine treatment period, both non-human primate species showed a 30-50% reduction in striatal dopamine, its major metabolite (dihydroxyphenylacetic acid (DOPAC)), its rate-limiting enzyme (tyrosine hydroxylase), its membrane transporter and its vesicular transporter. These consequences are similar, if not identical to the effects of neurotoxic doses in rodents."

Anyways, here are the other Article links:

http://www.nature.com/mp/journal/v14/n2/full/mp200890a.html

http://www.nature.com/npp/journal/v32/n4/full/1301179a.html

Regards'

Nathan.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Wow, your research concerning big pharma is another evidence that cover ups play a major role in the billions of dollar business that is pharmaceuticals.

edit: the comedown after speed is no fun at all. Surely not worth a night of "partying".


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Everyday? That's some serious addiction. What are your thoughts on your drug abuse and depersonalization. Any connection with neurotoxicity and thus an even more altered and definitive state of conciousness?


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Everyday? That's some serious addiction. What are your thoughts on your drug abuse and depersonalization. Any connection with neurotoxicity and thus an even more altered and definitive state of conciousness?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

In my opinion it's a question of risk and benefit.


----------



## Nathanael.A. (Apr 16, 2013)

Each to their own I spose



King Elliott said:


> Doesn't matter if you use it everyday like I did for 3 years


Wo, was it just speed u binged on or was it crystal meth, or a combination of the 2 if u dont mind me aksing K El?


----------

